# [solved] Problem mit python paket

## Simonheld

Hallo,

ich benutze das python Paket "dev-python/pyx" zum erstellen von Grafiken. Seit meiner kürtlichen Neuinstallation. Wird das paket von python nicht mehr gefunden.

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "TablesNoExzitons.py", line 4, in <module>

    from pyx import *

ImportError: No module named pyx

```

Das Paket ist allerdings installiert.

```

*  dev-python/pyx

      Latest version available: 0.12.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.12.1-r1

      Size of files: 548 kB

      Homepage:      http://pyx.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   Python package for the generation of encapsulated PostScript figures

      License:       GPL-2

```

Ein Blick in /usr/lib/python3.2/site-packages/ zeigt allerdings, dass das Paket nur in /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ zu finden ist.

Warum finde ich das nicht in python3.2 ? Wie kann ich das beheben ?

Vielen Dank,

SimonLast edited by Simonheld on Thu Jun 06, 2013 1:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Simonheld

Habe "python-updater" ausgeführt, der hat 13 Pakete neuinstalliert, unter anderem "pyx" aber gebrachte hat es nichts ...

----------

## Simonheld

Weiß nicht obs irgendwas hilft:

Wenn ich vor der import-Anweisung 

```
sys.path.insert(0, "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/")

```

einfüge, kommt ein Fehler 

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "TablesNoExzitons.py", line 5, in <module>

    from pyx import *

  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyx/__init__.py", line 32, in <module>

    import version

ImportError: No module named version

```

Inhalt der Datei  /usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/pyx/__init__.py :

```
import version

__version__ = version.version

__all__ = ["attr", "box", "bitmap", "canvas", "color", "connector", "deco", "deformer", "document",

           "epsfile", "graph", "mesh", "metapost", "path", "pattern", "pdfextra", "style", "trafo", "text", "unit"]

# automatically import main modules into pyx namespace

for module in __all__:

    __import__(module, globals(), locals(), [])

```

----------

## Simonheld

Ok ich habe wieder etwas gelernt:

Wenn ich das Script mit 

```
python2 schript.py

```

statt mit 

```
python schript.py

```

ausführe funktioniert es problemlos. Das beantwortet zwar nicht wirklich meine Frage aber es beseitigt mein Problem.

----------

